# Your Heroes Failed Baby Concert



## Derricklesters2009 (Jan 17, 2010)

Furry hard rock band, Your Heroes Failed, will be headlining the fund raising concert at Safari Sanctuary in Broken Arrow, Oklahoma to raise money for a playground on the premises for younger children.

The reason it's called the "Baby" Concert is because it is in October and the Band will not get back together and start working until February giving them nine months to prepare for the show.

Members include:

Cameron - Lead Singer, rhythm guitar, and non-furry of the group.
Derrick [Myself] - Lead guitar, Vocalist, and Llama.
Carrie - Bassist, Hot Chick, and Cheetah.
Eliott - Drummer, media, and also non-furry.

If you'll be in the area of Tulsa. Come down and rock out with us on October 23, 2010!

Concessions, music, and lots of fun provided!


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 17, 2010)

So you got a band name after all? :V Excellent! Good luck with the Baby concert. :3


----------



## Jelly (Jan 17, 2010)

Buh
That's like a hundred years from now.

Yeah, sure.
I'll be up for a road trip in like 9 months.


----------

